# batterie de imac tournesol à changer



## macabee (14 Avril 2012)

bonjour , l'heure n'est plus maintenue sur mon vieil imac tournesol qui a pourri au sec depuis des années ; peut-on encore faire changer la batterie ? Aurait-elle pu couler inside ? merci .


----------



## lappartien (14 Avril 2012)

un macabé tiot ....
poste don dans classic mac, tu trouveras LE spécialiste.


----------



## lappartien (15 Avril 2012)

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=YE6KT9WRN-Sl0QWO99zVCQ


----------



## CBi (15 Avril 2012)

Sur cette photo tu peux voir facilement la pile à changer = en violet et vert au premier plan.

Rien de bien compliqué mais quand même une ouverture de Tournesol = nettoyage des caloducs et pose de gel thermique avant de refermer. (tous les détails ici).

Donc tant qu'à ouvrir, tu peux tant qu'à faire te poser la question de changer la RAM interne si tu n'es pas au max, et peut-être le disque dur.


----------



## macabee (15 Avril 2012)

qu'il y eût des caloducs ! ce dispositif m'a toujours semblé génial . La batterie n'est peut-être pas tout à fait morte , parce que l'heure correcte est revenue à la mise sous tension de l'ordi . C'est vrai que la config actuelle rame grave ( G5 800 MHz ) ...


----------



## r e m y (15 Avril 2012)

pas G5!  mais G4

Quant à la batterie, peut-être est-ce une batterie rechargeable qui s'était déchargée car tu avais laissé l'iMac débranché trop longtemps et qui s'est maintenant rechargée


----------



## macabee (15 Avril 2012)

merci !


----------



## macabee (18 Avril 2012)

excellente , et a parfaitement récupéré ! ça marche comme une horloge , c'est le cas de le dire ! si je n'avais pas deux mains gauches avec deux grands poils dedans , j'irai voir la marque !


----------

